# Steelhead trout safe?



## mangosink0 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out if steelhead trout is safe to eat during pg. Freaking out a bit bc I ate it the past 2 nights, and 2 nights last week. I'm 5w pg. I have seen some things that say sea trout is high mercury and fresh trout is low mercury, not sure which one Steelhead would be? (DH got it at Sam's Club, so I'm assuming it's farmraised). Oh, and it doesn't look like trout, it looks almost identical to salmon.

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Hollie


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

A steelhead trout is the oceanic version of the rainbow trout. (Same family as salmon which is why it looked like salmon)

It is suggested to eat no more than three 6-oz servings per month.

At 5 weeks I would not be horribly worried about it (there is no blood connection to the baby for a couple more weeks)... but I would avoid eating it again for a while to let your body detox.


----------



## tnh2007 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would try not to worry too much... But, as a PP said I would back off eating it for a bit. Also, I would check the fishing regulations in the area, they will also state if there is an advisory for the area... Here in Montana we have a lot of lakes that have advisories for pregnant and nursing moms and they say how much you can eat. Good luck and Congrats on your baby!!!


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnh2007* 
I would try not to worry too much... But, as a PP said I would back off eating it for a bit. Also, I would check the fishing regulations in the area, they will also state if there is an advisory for the area... Here in Montana we have a lot of lakes that have advisories for pregnant and nursing moms and they say how much you can eat. Good luck and Congrats on your baby!!!

yeah, not all fresh water fish is safe. For instance, my dad lives in Butte, and no way I'd eat anything caught around there!


----------

